# Right radical tonselectomy with coblator



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 6, 2011)

How would you code this RIGHT RADICAL TONSELECTOMY WITH COBLATOR? or how would you code this with any procedure? Is it a HCPCS code? What exactly is a Coblator?


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 6, 2011)

Please post the procedure note with your questions so we may assist you.


----------



## preserene (Jan 6, 2011)

Please check whether this could go:

There are no specific codes for coblation non-thermal volumetric tissue reduction
Radical codes *42842-42845* as it appropriates. If with radical neck dissection also38720.
Some payers like aetna consider ‘ Coblation non-thermal volumetric tissue reduction experimental and investigational for removing soft tissue'  except for - Radiofrequency Ablation of Hypertrophied Nasal Turbinates.and Coblation (Nucleoplasty) for treatment of herniated discs, concluded that Coblation tonsillectomy was associated with a lesser incidence of delayed hemorrhage, more significantly in the pediatric population. 

The new technique using tissue Coblation for tonsil dissection offers significant advantages in the post-operative period compared with dissection tonsillectomy with bipolar diathermy hemostasis. Coblation is associated with less post-operative pain and early return to daily activities. Also, there are fewer secondary infections of the tonsil bed and significantly lower rates of secondary hemorrhage with Coblation.
Neverthless, Coblation tonsillectomy medical necessary for the treatment of any of the following:
1.	Peri-tonsillar abscess; or
2.	Recurrent middle ear infection where tonsillar hypertrophy is believed to be an exacerbating factor; or
3.	Recurrent or chronic tonsillar infection; or
4.	Tonsillar hypertrophy leading to respiratory symptoms or airway obstruction.

Hope this  helps


----------

